# Hi to all members



## hasyldz (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey all, have not been around this forum for long but i used to be really into them as a young man growing in front of a computer, 90's kid. I thought id introduce myself, I come from an engineering background, mostly been involved in family business. However this year i decided to break off from that and open my own coffee shop. Prior to opening i had no coffee experience i feel like ive learned a lot in the past 7 months and currently work with: LM Linea PB - F64E - K30 - EK43. Looking forward to learning a lot more over the years and sharing my thoughts and experiences as a Barista and cafe owner. Looking back 7 months ago i was only able to make onion shapes and now can actually pour some latte art. It was extremely daunting at first and thought id never get the hang of it. Moral of the story, cafe is still functioning and i have improved on a daily basis. Hello all again.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Great to hear of your success- gives hope to those of us who would like to enter the trade in the future!


----------



## bellsmegma (Sep 8, 2018)

Good luck to your continued improvement, which roastery supplies your beans!?


----------



## hasyldz (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks! I work with Caravan and Dark Arts.


----------

